# #TOPIC: Quake Fear Grips The UAE



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Here is something that will send shivvers down the spines of all the property developers in Dubai and the rest of the U.A.E:

Quake fear grips Dibba
By a staff reporter

22 October 2004


DIBBA AL FUJAIRAH — Residents of Dibba Al Fujairah contacted by Khaleej Times expressed fear, anxiety and uncertainty as the number and intensity of earth tremors increased. Many spent the Wednesday night and early yesterday morning in the open fearing that the walls of their homes might collapse on them if a major earthquake struck.

Sayed Junaid, a resident of Dibba Al Fujairah, said that tremors started after Wednesday midnight and continued to be felt till 4am yesterday: “We were all sleeping and when the tremors came they were very strong. They came in intervals of between 30 minutes to one hour. Then at 12.05pm (yesterday) another tremor was felt that lasted for three seconds.

“Everything was shaking. My friend who has a newborn baby spent the night outside his house. The tremors came after 0:45am yesterday. In just the last 48 hours we have experienced at least 15 tremors.”

Priya, a school teacher in Dibba Al Fujairah who lives in Mahalab area, was awakened from her slumber on Thursday morning by a violent shaking. she said: “It was after midnight, it was as if someone was shaking me. I ran out onto the road with my sister-in-law and the next tremor hit at around 3:30am.

“At 4am we decided to go back into the house but we were afraid to sleep and as soon as we fell asleep another series of tremors hit between 6am and 7am, followed by one at 9:30am and another at 1:30pm.”

M.K. Beary, an employee of a cement factory, said that from the first of Ramadan this year the area has been experiencing regular tremors characterised by shaking and vibrations from the ground: “Its like a current passing under your feet, the windows rattle and vibrate and the chairs seem to move.

“We have been experiencing these tremors for the last six days now, the last one was on Thursday afternoon at 1:30pm. We experienced two mild tremors last year also during the holy month of Ramadan, but this year the tremors are stronger.

“I am surprised that apart from Khaleej Times no one in the Press is reporting on these tremors.”

* The geologic history of the UAE*

GEOLOGICALLY, the UAE occupies a corner of the Arabian Platform, a body of continental rock that has remained relatively stable for more than 500 million years. From a geological standpoint, the Arabian Platform encompasses not only present day Arabia but also the shallow Arabian Gulf (which is not a true ocean basin) and the rocks of the coastal Zagros Mountains of Iran.

For most of its history, the Arabian Platform has been part of the larger Afro-Arabian continent, and the two have behaved as a unit in response to plate tectonic movements. Only about 25 million years ago, with the initial opening of the Red Sea, did Arabia begin to separate from the African plate. Movement of the Afro-Arabian plate during the Palaeozoic twice caused Arabia to pass near the South Pole (in the Ordovician and Carboniferous), and the UAE may have become glaciated.

Since the end of the Palaeozoic, however, the UAE has remained in tropical or subtropical latitudes. Moreover, despite its travels, this area appears to have remained tectonically relatively stable, and the geologic history of the UAE has therefore been primarily a history of the advance and retreat of the sea.

Earth movements driven by plate tectonics caused the floor of the deep ocean then lying to the north-east to be forced over the edge of the Arabian Platform and its cover of shallow water sediments. This process created a structure of massive superposed sheets of diverse rock types that now appear to have been shuffled, like cards, on a grand scale. This created the Hajar Mountains which possess the world’s finest and most extensive surface exposure of rocks from the oceanic crust.

The present height and rugged topography of the Hajar is a product of renewed uplift and erosion due to regional forces commencing 25 million years ago and continuing to the present.

Fossiliferous limestones and dolomite of Jurassic to late Cretaceous age (210 to 85 million years ago) are the rocks in which the UAE’s abundant oil reserves are typically found. Some of these rocks represent depositional environments very much like today’s Arabian Gulf shores, but they are now buried at depths of approximately 2,400m to 7,000m. 

A big uh-oh for the country that is dominated by high rise buildings! :runaway:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

interesting topic

but no reason to be afraid or whatever
tremors occur thousands of times a day, it's just a matter of intensity and if people can feel them

here in germany and france we also sometimes have earthquakes as the rhine river splits germany and france in 2 new plates. france is slowly moving away from germany, so germany will once have an east coast 

but the arab plate is not the most active, so there's no real danger as the eurasian and arab plate drift away from each other in this area

the most active regions are where two plates head towards each other and the heavyweight plate sinks below the lightweight plate. the material of the heavyweight plate will be melted in the litosphere and comes up top again as lava in volcanoes
eg japan, indonesia,.. (destructive or subduction)

more active regions are also zones where plates move horizontally to each other. on one day the pressure of the plates which are some kind of sticked to each other, loosens and causes a massive tremor or more an earthquake
eg san andreas cleft in california (conservative)


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> interesting topic
> 
> but the arab plate is not the most active, so there's no real danger as the eurasian and arab plate drift away from each other in this area


Look again mate........the Arabian plate is colliding with the EuroAsian plate........hence the Hajjar Mountains on the East coast.......Another sign of collision was the creation and on going widening of the Red Sea.........another newspaper predicted that the East Coast of the U.A.E was LONG OVERDUE an earthquake of magnitude 5-5.5!!!!!!Panic!!!!! :runaway:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hmmm, i've learned it in school, i had geography as compulsory
colliding mainly means subduction and many volcanoes that cannot be found here
very strange
and at a magnitude of 5 wouldn't affect the city this hard. maybe some older buildings will get some cracks


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> hmmm, i've learned it in school, i had geography as compulsory
> colliding mainly means subduction and many volcanoes that cannot be found here
> very strange
> and at a magnitude of 5 wouldn't affect the city this hard. maybe some older buildings will get some cracks


more research material:

"AN APPROXIMATE ESTIMATE OF THE EARTHQUAKE RISK IN THE UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
A. S. Al-Homoud (1), M. Wyss (2)

(1) School of Engineering, American University of Sharjah, P. O. Box 26666, Sharjah, UAE, (E-mail: [email protected]), (2) World Agency of Planetary Monitoring and Earthquake Risk Reduction (WAPPMERR), Geneva, Switzerland

The UAE is not as safe from earthquake disasters as often assumed. The magnitude 5.1 earthquake of 11 March 2002 in Fujairah Masafi demonstrated that earthquakes can occur in the UAE. The threat of large earthquakes in southern Iran is well known to seismologist, but people generally do not realize that the international expert team that assessed the earthquake hazard for the entire world placed the UAE into the same class as many parts of Iran and Turkey, as well as California. There is no question that large earthquakes will occur again in southern Iran and that moderate earthquakes will happen again in the UAE. The only question is: when will they happen? From the history of earthquakes, we have an understanding, although limited to the last few decades, of what size earthquakes may be expected. For this reason, it is timely to estimate the probable consequences in the UAE of a large to great earthquake in southern Iran and a moderate earthquake in the UAE themselves."

Fault Lines across the U.A.E:








*Note how the fault line runs through every major U.A.E city!!!!!!


Call to reassess quake risk
posted on 23/04/2003
Scientists have urged the need to re-examine earthquake hazards and estimate risks to the population and economy in the UAE. Although an earthquake hazard has not been an issue in the UAE until recently, there are now at least three reasons to address the threat, they warned. Firstly, they said the hazard in the UAE is approximately the same as that in parts of California, Turkey and Iran. Secondly, a major fault of unknown seismic activity level runs along the West Coast of the country, right through all the major cities. And thirdly, a magnitude five earthquake occur-red in Masafi area about 23 km from Fujairah on March 11, 2002.

"This shows one has to expect earthquakes of the Magnitude 6±0.5 class. If such an earthquake would happen at the same distance from Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Al Ain or Sharjah, the damage could be serious to extremely serious (more than 100 deaths, more than 1,000 injured and losses of 5-10 per cent of the value of buildings)."

This was revealed in a research conducted by Dr Azm S. Al Homoud, professor at the School of Engineering at the American University of Sharjah, in collaboration with Max Wyss-World Agency for Planetary Monitoring and Earthquake Risk Reduction in Geneva, Switzerland.

The report An Approximate Estimate of The Earthquake Risk in the United Arab Emirates, recommended a programme be initiated to study the hazard, estimate the risk and mitigate the possible consequences, along the lines that are common in industrialised countries. As a first step, the preliminary loss estimates presented here should be calculated with up-to-date data on building stock.

According to the report, a major 'fault' defines the West Coast, running right through all the large cities there. Another fault passes through the centre of the peninsula and out to sea at Dibba. There exist other faults on the Arabian shield which are not active.

"Why should one suspect those in the UAE to be capable of earthquakes? Firstly, because a magnitude Magnitude 5 earthquake occurred on March 11, 2002 at Masafi, and secondly because it is likely that stresses are built up in the prong formed by the UAE territory that is thrust by tectonic forces into the southern coast of Iran.

"After the Masafi earthquake of Magnitude 5 (denoted by a star in the graphic) we cannot exclude the possibility of earthquakes with M6±0.5 elsewhere in the UAE. "Although we do not know whether or not the faults shown in the graphic are active, they must be considered prime candidates for future earthquakes. The length of these faults is such that, theoretically, they could accommodate a dozen Magnitude 6.5 earthquakes, each."

The report noted southern Iran is riddled by active faults because it is a major boundary of tectonic plates. "But why should we worry about major earthquakes in the UAE at more than 100 km distance from the plate boundary? Because it is common that earthquakes of Magnitude 7 occur at distances of up to 500 km from plate boundaries."

The international team that has mapped seismic hazard around the globe judged the hazard in the UAE as similar to that in California and parts of Turkey and Iran. "Because this estimate is mainly based on the expected occurrence of very large earthquakes in southern Iran, it may be an overestimate. On the other hand, the effects of local earthquakes were not included". (The Gulf News) 

Check this link for a report on the 2002 quake that hit Masafi:
http://www.fsc.uaeu.ac.ae/Geology/DH2/report-1.htm


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

cool, very interesting
this just speaks for or against the german school system again. the whole school curriculum is so old and so the geography curriculum is based on researches and sciences from the 1960s and earlier!!
unbeliavble what kind of crap you get taught in school 

now i can also explain the creation of the zagros mountains in iran. the arabian plate sunk under the eurasian and the material melted down in the litosphere came up to create the mountains, supported by the pressure put on the eurasian plate


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> cool, very interesting
> this just speaks for or against the german school system again. the whole school curriculum is so old and so the geography curriculum is based on researches and sciences from the 1960s and earlier!!
> unbeliavble what kind of crap you get taught in school
> 
> now i can also explain the creation of the zagros mountains in iran. the arabian plate sunk under the eurasian and the material melted down in the litosphere came up to create the mountains, supported by the pressure put on the eurasian plate


LOL......very good! u r now up2date! hahaha

Still, with all the fault lines running across the U.A.E's major cities, things could get ugly if a major eathqauke were to hit.........heres hoping that all buildings are very well equipped to handle that sort of a disaster!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I heard about that fault line that goes through Abu Dhabi, Dubai and all the way up maybe around a year ago. It's meant to be pretty serious but it can't get anyworse than California :hahaha:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

anyway, fault lines are not a reason for stagnation of development


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

this starts getting serious
a bit strange that at a magnitude of 5.5 50 people might die and at 6.5 more than 5000
what a gap
anyway, this will mainly affect old buildings




Tremor possibility sparks calls for emergency plans 

Dubai: An earthquake measuring 5 to 6.5 on the Richter scale could soon hit Dibba, an eminent scientist said. 

"If it happens, nearby cities, including Sharjah and Dubai, will also be affected," said Dr Azm Al Homoud, a scholar at the American University of Sharjah (AUS).










People in Dibba have felt at least 20 tremors in the past nine days and this indicates a major earthquake waiting to hit the area, said Dr Al Homoud, earthquake specialist and professor of civil engineering at the university.

Forecast 
Expected losses due to earthquake scenarios in Dibba 
Magnitude Deaths Injuries Damaged Buildings 
5.5 17-50 60-300 48 
6.0 280-700 680-2500 86 
6.2 770-1790 1620-5040 94 
6.5 2510-5280 5380-11140 99 

Source: Scenario of Seismic Risk in the UAE - A research project by Max Wyss and Prof Azm Al Homoud. Gulf News graphic

He said the tremors were down to local tectonic movement on the Dibba fault, which is connected to the Zagros fault a major fault that lies on the opposite side of the Arabian Gulf in Iran.

"There is energy on Dibba fault that needs to be released and that will cause an earthquake in the area," he said.

Dr Al Homoud called upon the authorities to put emergency plans in place. "Civil defence, police and hospitals should be capable of handling any bigger emergencies and should be well equipped. There is an immediate need to start scientific research on this issue to analyse the situation," he said.

"We should develop an earthquake code, launch awareness programmes for people, train volunteers and civil defence people, set up more quake monitoring centres, impose design codes on building construction and check the vulnerability of important buildings such as hospitals and schools," he added.

It is a national issue and should be handled at a national level, Dr Al Homoud said. "A general survey of buildings, such as schools, colleges, hospitals and other important and strategic points, should be carried out to strengthen their structure to resist any quake," he said.

High rise buildings were being constructed following the earthquake code in Dubai and Abu Dhabi and some in Sharjah, but the real danger lies with the smaller buildings and houses.

There have been reports of cracks in some houses due to recent tremors in Dibba.

"People in the area should be educated about how they should behave in case of an earthquake. There should be an evacuation plan and also efforts should be made to form a regional task force to act in case of such disasters.

"At least two to three tremors measuring 1 to 2.5 on the Richter scale have been felt every day by residents in Dibba since October 16," he said.

He said that following the recent tremors, the AUS has already installed a seismograph the first in the UAE in Fujairah. This continuously monitors the situation and has so far recorded at least nine tremors since it was installed five days ago.

"We also installed an accelerometer, another quake monitoring device, in Dibba three days ago and it has so far recorded at least ten local tremors," he said.

Officials in Fujairah and Dibba were constantly in touch with AUS and were monitoring the situation. "We also installed another seismograph at the AUS last week to monitor any movements," he said.

Dr Al Homoud said there were at least three reasons to take the threat of earthquakes in UAE seriously:

International analysts have said the hazard in the UAE is about the same as that in parts of California, Turkey and Iran. 
Two tectonic faults run through the UAE. One of these runs along the West Coast of the country, right through the major cities from Abu Dhabi to Ras Al Khaimah. The second one, Dibba fault, enters land near the southern borders of Oman, coming from the north and runs southward to the centre of the Arabian Peninsula. 
An earthquake with a magnitude of five has already occurred in Masafi, about 23km from Fujairah, on March 11, 2002.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I was in Fujairah when the March 2002 quake happened, not much damage there I don't think but there was a lot of damage done to the older buildings in Masafi


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

*Dubai (UAE) Earthquake Risk*

Does anyone know anything about this topic. Is the UAE located on the edge of the Arabic and Eurasia/Indian plates making it a vulnerable area for earthqaukes. I understand Fujaarah suffered an earthquake three years ago


----------



## BMXican (Jul 28, 2002)

this is a map of all earthquakes between 1954 and 1998, as you can see dubai is pretty safe....the earthquakes in the gulf are relatively far away


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for that, really useful map.
Although the earthquakes in Iran are a concern aren't they?
Also, is it true that the UAE is located on the edge of those plates?
Does the earthquake in Fujarah concern anyone


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

We have a prophet hadeeth (speech) saying that there will be a huge earth quick in the east and then in the west and last in the arabian peninsula. so if it isnt gonna happen today it will tomorow.

some consider the tsunami as the east earthquick so lets wait and see.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

smussuw said:


> We have a prophet hadeeth (speech) saying that there will be a huge earth quick in the east and then in the west and last in the arabian peninsula. so if it isnt gonna happen today it will tomorow.
> 
> some consider the tsunami as the east earthquick so lets wait and see.


Interesting! Have not heard that before. Is it one of the signs of the day or just general. Also, it is authentic?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes please provide the source of the Hadith as this is the first time I'm hearing this one.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes it is supposed to be one of the judgment day signs.

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسدد ‏ ‏وهناد ‏ ‏المعنى ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏مسدد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو الأحوص ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏فرات القزاز ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عامر بن واثلة ‏ ‏وقال ‏ ‏هناد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الطفيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حذيفة بن أسيد الغفاري ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏كنا قعودا نتحدث في ظل غرفة لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فذكرنا الساعة فارتفعت أصواتنا فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لن تكون ‏ ‏أو لن تقوم ‏ ‏الساعة حتى يكون قبلها عشر آيات طلوع الشمس من مغربها وخروج الدابة وخروج ‏ ‏يأجوج ‏ ‏ومأجوج ‏ ‏والدجال ‏ ‏وعيسى ابن مريم ‏ ‏والدخان وثلاثة خسوف خسف بالمغرب وخسف بالمشرق وخسف بجزيرة ‏ ‏العرب ‏ ‏وآخر ذلك تخرج نار من ‏ ‏اليمن ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏قعر ‏ ‏عدن ‏ ‏تسوق الناس إلى ‏ ‏المحشر 


We were sitting together talking to each other and we rememeberd the judgment day. Prophet Mohammed (pbuh) said: The judgment day wont come until 10 things happen: The sun rising from the west, The rise of the strange animal, The rise of gog and magog, The rise of anti christ, the rise of Jesus son of mary, the smoke and three earthquickes: in the east, west and the arabian peninsula. and the last a fire comming from yemen moving people to the judgment place.


be my guest if u can translate better.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

thanx for that smussuw, that looks more familiar now


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow....so that means, as predicted the end of the world will happen soon....i have read on many websites that the End of the World will happen around the year 2010. Thats just 5 years from now.

Isn't it crazy to believe in these things....i mean....???????

Docc.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

docc said:


> Wow....so that means, as predicted the end of the world will happen soon....i have read on many websites that the End of the World will happen around the year 2010. Thats just 5 years from now.
> 
> Isn't it crazy to believe in these things....i mean....???????
> 
> Docc.


Well. The Islamic belief, like the original Christain and Jewish beliefs which came before it, believe that one day all existence will come to an end and there will be a reckoning. 
Nobody except for God knows when this day will be, not even the prophets who have come.
God revealed signs of the end of time to Prophet Muhammed (PBUH.) However, even with the knowledge of these signs nobody is in a position to predict the end of time, and anybody who does is ultimately basing his opinion on conjecture.
Although these signs of the end of time can give us an indication that it is near.
The end of the world may be in 2010, or it may not, it may be sooner or later.

Hope this helps


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

wow, i never knew the rise of jesus was mentioned in islam. what is he supposed to do>?


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes. It is an important belief in Islam. 
Jesus will defeat the Anti Christ (Dajjal) and unite the people. Also, get married and have children (as he did not get married when he was on the earth previously.) 
When he dies, he will be buried next to the Prophet Muhammed (PBUH) in Medina. In Medina, there is a burial place reserved for him.
Fascinating eh!

The Descent of Jesus at the End of Time
Abd Allah ibn 'Amr said, "The Prophet (sallallahu alayhe wa sallam) said, 'The Dajjal will appear in my Ummah, and will remain for forty - "I cannot say whether he meant forty days, forty months or forty years." Then Allah will send Jesus (alayhe salam), the son of Mary, who will resemble 'Urwah ibn Mas'ud. He will chase the Dajjal and kill him. Then the people will live for seven years during which there will be no enmity between any two persons. Then Allah will send a cold wind from the direction of Syria, which will take the soul of everyone who has the slightest speck of good or faith in his heart. Even if one of you were to enter the heart of a mountain, the wind would reach him there and take his soul. 
"Only the most wicked people will be left; they will be as careless as birds, with the characteristics of beasts, and will have no concern for right and wrong. Satan will come to them in the form of man and will say, "Don't you respond?" They will say, "What do you order us to do?" He will order them to worship idols, and in spite of that they will have sustenance in abundance, and lead comfortable lives. 

"Then the Trumpet will be blown, and everyone will tilt their heads to hear it. The first one to hear it will be a man busy repairing a trough for his camels. He and everyone else will be struck down. Then Allah will send (or send down) rain like dew, and the bodies of the people (i.e. the dead) will grow out of it. Then the trumpet will be sounded again, and the people will get up and look around. Then it will be said, "O people, go to your Lord and account for yourselves." It will be said, "Bring out the people of Hell," and it will be asked, "How many are there?" - the answer will come: "Nine hundred and ninety-nine out of every thousand." On that day a child will grow old and the shin will be laid bare." (Al-Qalam 68:42) (Muslim) 

Abu Hurairah said, "The Prophet (sallallahu alayhe wa sallam) said, 'The son of Mary will come down as a just leader. He will break the cross, and kill the pigs. Peace will prevail and people will use their swords as sickles. Every harmful beast will be made harmless; the sky will send down rain in abundance, and the earth will bring forth its blessings. A child will play with a fox and not come to any harm; a wolf will graze with sheep and a lion with cattle, without harming them." (Ahmad) 

Abu Hurairah said, "The Prophet (sallallahu alayhe wa sallam) said, 'By Him in Whose hand is my soul, surely the son of Mary will come down among you as a just ruler. He will break the cross, kill the pigs and abolish the Jizyah. Wealth will be in such abundance that no-one will care about it, and a single prostration in prayer will be better than the world and all that is in it." Abu Hurairah said, 'If you wish, recite the Ayah: 


"And there is none of the People of the Book but must believe in him before his death; and on the Day of Judgment he will be a witness against them ..." (Al-Nisa 4:159) 


(Bukhari, Muslim) 

Abu Hurairah reported that the Prophet (sallallahu alayhe wa sallam) said, "The Prophets are like brothers; they have different mothers but their religion is one. I am the closest of all the people to Jesus son of Mary, because there is no other Prophet between him and myself. He will come again, and when you see him, you will recognise him. He is of medium height and his colouring is reddish-white. He will be wearing two garments, and his hair will look wet. He will break the cross, kill the pigs, abolish the Jizyah and call the people to Islam. During his time, Allah will end every religion and sect other than Islam, and will destroy the Dajjal. Then peace and security will prevail on earth, so that lions will graze with camels, tigers with cattle, and wolves with sheep; children will be able to play with snakes without coming to any harm. Jesus will remain for forty years, then die, and the Muslims will pray for him." (Ahmad) 

Ibn Masud reported that the Prophet (sallallahu alayhe wa sallam) said, "On the night of the Isra (night journey), I met my father Abraham, Moses and Jesus, and they discussed the Hour. The matter was referred first to Abraham, then to Moses, and both said, 'I have no knowledge of it. Then it was referred to Jesus, who said, 'No-one knows about its timing except Allah; what my Lord told me was that the Dajjal will appear, and when he sees me he will begin to melt like lead. Allah will destroy him when he sees me. The Muslims will fight against the Kafirs, and even the trees and rocks will say, "O Muslim, there is a ***** hiding beneath me - come and kill him!" Allah will destroy the Kafirs, and the people will return to their own lands. Then Gog and Magog will appear from all directions, eating and drinking everything they find. The people will complain to me, so I will pray to Allah and He will destroy them, so that the earth will be filled with their stench. Allah will send rain which will wash their bodies into the sea. My Lord has told me that when that happens, the Hour will be very close, like a pregnant woman whose time is due, but her family do not know exactly when she will deliver'" (Ahma, Ibn Majah) 



Description of the Messiah Jesus Son of Mary, Messenger of Allah 

Abu Hurairah said, "The Prophet (sallallahu alayhe wa sallam) said, 'On the night of the Isra' (miraculous journey to Jerusalem) I met Moses – he was a slim man with wavy hair, and looked like a man from the Shanu'ah tribe. I also met Jesus - he was of medium height and of a red complexion, as if he had just come out of the bath'" (Bukhari, Muslim) 
The Prophet (sallallahu alayhe wa sallam) said, "Whilst I was asleep, I saw myself (in a dream) making Tawaf around the Ka'bah. I saw a brown-skinned man, with straight hair, being supported by two men, and with water dripping from his head. I said, 'Who is this?' They said, 'The son of Mary' I turned around and saw a fat, ruddy man, with curly hair, who was blind in his right eye; his eye looked like a floating grape. I asked, 'Who is this?' They said, 'The Dajjal' The one who most resembles him is Ibn Qatan." Al-Zuhri explained: Ibn Qatan was a man from Khuzaah who died during the Jahiliyyah (before the coming of Islam). (Bukhari)


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Docc , i dont think the end of the world is anytime soon , coz one of the major sign of it happening is , christians and muslims will unite to fight againts a group of people , they will win , then the christians will turn againts the muslims and battles all over the planet will happen

out of the billon of muslims , hundreds of thousands will remain , but they will still win , then they will fight the Jews behind walls the jews built themselves , trapping themselves behind it !!!

there are a lot of minor sign of the judgement day and a few well known major ones , one of which is the rise of scrapers in the land of the bedu arabs !!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

smussuw said:


> Yes it is supposed to be one of the judgment day signs.
> 
> ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسدد ‏ ‏وهناد ‏ ‏المعنى ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏مسدد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو الأحوص ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏فرات القزاز ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عامر بن واثلة ‏ ‏وقال ‏ ‏هناد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الطفيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حذيفة بن أسيد الغفاري ‏ ‏قال ‏
> ‏كنا قعودا نتحدث في ظل غرفة لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فذكرنا الساعة فارتفعت أصواتنا فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لن تكون ‏ ‏أو لن تقوم ‏ ‏الساعة حتى يكون قبلها عشر آيات طلوع الشمس من مغربها وخروج الدابة وخروج ‏ ‏يأجوج ‏ ‏ومأجوج ‏ ‏والدجال ‏ ‏وعيسى ابن مريم ‏ ‏والدخان وثلاثة خسوف خسف بالمغرب وخسف بالمشرق وخسف بجزيرة ‏ ‏العرب ‏ ‏وآخر ذلك تخرج نار من ‏ ‏اليمن ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏قعر ‏ ‏عدن ‏ ‏تسوق الناس إلى ‏ ‏المحشر
> ...


Interesting stuff..
I'm not Muslim hence the following questions..

What does it mean, "the smoke"? As in a huge fire? And what about the strange animal?

Oh, and Gog and Magog is allegedly meant to be the European Union and China


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Only God knows. The best piece of work on this subject was by the scholar Ibn Tamiyah. An english translation can be found on www.islaam.net, do a search for signs


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Yes it means a huge fire 

God and Magog . Huge giants that will appear from China , killing countless numbers of humans , we will have to stand up againts them YIKES


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

dxb_raptor said:


> wow, i never knew the rise of jesus was mentioned in islam. what is he supposed to do>?



Anti Christ is trapped somewhere in middle asia. He will be released by God. He will stay for 40 days. the first day like a year, the second like month, the third like a week and the other days r regular days. He can form heaven and hell. He has one eye. On his forhead he has a word K F R which means none beleiver. 

(Muslims believe that God made a guy look like Jesus, so people crossed who they thought was Jesus)

In a simple language Jesus (Al Messieh will come from the heaven and kill anti christ, he will break the cross and kill the pigs. One of his signs that his hair always looks wet (as a miracle). The world will be blesses at his time. Everything will be blessed. Animals will be talking to humans. Size of fruits will be huge. All humans will beleive in the oneness of God and religion of God. He will rule the world for 40 years and then he will die. He will be buried near Mohammed's grave.




> What does it mean, "the smoke"? As in a huge fire? And what about the strange animal?
> 
> Oh, and Gog and Magog is allegedly meant to be the European Union and China


The strange hairy animal is one of the anit christ campanions. An animal which is difficult to know its back from its front.

Gog and Magog are humans who give birth really quickly. They are extremly dirty. A man called (tho al qarnain) made a wall between us and them. They are trying through histroy to break it. After anti christ's death they will break the wall. During Jesus's ruling. he will ask his people to stay in the mountains. Gog and Magog are too many that the last of gog and magog will come to tabaria lake and will be told that there was a lake that was been drinked by them. After that they say we killed who are on earth, lets kill who are in sky so they shoot on the air. the shot come back to earth burned with fire. Then God kills them using worms. The earth will be full of their bodies. God sends Birds to pick their dead bodies. Rain will clean the earth.


I guess that is enough


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

hey i dont want to agrevate anyone .but i just wanted to say from all of you sincerely.... can all these verses in the quran and bible be interpreted differently from the ones that are common belief? just ask yourself


----------



## BMXican (Jul 28, 2002)

DubaiDream said:


> Thanks for that, really useful map.
> Although the earthquakes in Iran are a concern aren't they?


well, probably only the very strong ones. I doubt an earthquake of 6 or 7 in iran would have much - if any - impact on dubai...I would rather be scared of an earthquake in the persian gulf, which could cause a tsunami - even if it's highly unlikely...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

there was once a very strong and tragic earthquake in iran last year and nothing happened to dubai
you couldn't even feel it here


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, IMHO these verses are largely symbolic. I believe when killing is mentioned it usually means more like economic or political wars and I believe that the Gog and Magog (most likely Chinese) will not really "kill" that many people but will simply be the most powerful country until the Muslims become more powerful or succeed in converting them all (ie defeat them).


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

ahmedr said:


> Yes, IMHO these verses are largely symbolic. I believe when killing is mentioned it usually means more like economic or political wars and I believe that the Gog and Magog (most likely Chinese) will not really "kill" that many people but will simply be the most powerful country until the Muslims become more powerful or succeed in converting them all (ie defeat them).


says who?

Those are hadith u cannot bring things up ur mind and explain. its funny how a muslim deny things in the hadith and the Quran and just asssume things.

Gog and Magog will come from china and might look like chinese but they are not, In the hadith they said that they will kill that means they will.

congratulations ur the first muslim who assume those things.

سمعنا عن قوم يأجوج ومأجوج في القرآن الكريم فما موقفهم الحالي في عالمنا المعاصر وما دورهم فيه؟ 

جـ3 : هم من بني آدم ، ويخرجون في آخر الزمان ، وهم في جهة الشرق ، وكان الترك منهم فتركوا دون السد وبقي يأجوج ومأجوج وراء السد ، والأتراك كانوا خارج السد . ويأجوج ومأجوج من الشعوب الشرقية ( الشرق الأقصى ) ، وهم يخرجون في آخر الزمان من الصين الشعبية وما حولها بعد خروج الدجال ونزول عيسى بن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام لأنهم تركوا هناك حين بنى ذو القرنين السد وصاروا من ورائه من الداخل وصار الأتراك والتتر من الخارج ، والله جل وعلا إذا شاء خروجهم على الناس خرجوا من محلهم وانتشروا في الأرض وعثوا فيها فسادا ثم يرسل الله عليهم نغفا في رقابهم فيموتون موتة نفس واحدة في الحال ، كما صحت بذلك الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتحصن منهم نبي الله عيسى بن مريم صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون؛ لأن خروجهم في وقت عيسى بعد خروج الدجال .


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I would assume also that uve never read the Quran ? or surat al kahf?



قَالُوا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجًا عَلَى أَن تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدًّا 

قَالَ مَا مَكَّنِّي فِيهِ رَبِّي خَيْرٌ فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوَّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْمًا 

آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انفُخُوا حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا 

فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَن يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا 

قَالَ هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّي فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاء وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقا

or this hadeeth ?


‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مالك بن إسماعيل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن عيينة ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زينب بنت أم سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أم حبيبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زينب بنت جحش ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهن ‏ ‏أنها قالت ‏ 
‏استيقظ النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من النوم محمرا وجهه يقول ‏ ‏لا إله إلا الله ويل ‏ ‏للعرب ‏ ‏من شر قد اقترب فتح اليوم من ‏ ‏ردم ‏‏ يأجوج ‏‏ ومأجوج ‏ ‏مثل هذه ‏ ‏وعقد ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏تسعين أو مائة ‏ ‏قيل أنهلك وفينا الصالحون قال نعم إذا كثر ‏ ‏الخبث ‏ 


‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏فتح الله من ‏ ‏ردم ‏ ‏يأجوج ‏ ‏ومأجوج ‏ ‏مثل هذا وعقد بيده تسعين ‏ 


: ( فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج ) ‏
‏المراد بالردم السد الذي بناه ذو القرنين بزبر الحديد وهي القطعة منه 

ويبعث الله ‏ ‏يأجوج ‏ ‏ومأجوج ‏ ‏وهم كما قال الله ‏
‏من كل ‏ ‏حدب ‏ ‏ينسلون ‏ 
‏قال فيمر أولهم ‏ ‏ببحيرة الطبرية ‏ ‏فيشرب ما فيها ثم يمر بها آخرهم فيقول لقد كان بهذه مرة ماء ثم يسيرون حتى ينتهوا إلى جبل ‏ ‏بيت مقدس ‏ ‏فيقولون لقد قتلنا من في الأرض فهلم فلنقتل من في السماء فيرمون ‏ ‏بنشابهم ‏ ‏إلى السماء فيرد الله عليهم ‏ ‏نشابهم ‏ ‏محمرا دما ويحاصر ‏ ‏عيسى ابن مريم ‏ ‏وأصحابه حتى يكون رأس الثور يومئذ خيرا لأحدهم من مائة دينار لأحدكم اليوم قال ‏ ‏فيرغب ‏ ‏عيسى ابن ‏ ‏مريم ‏ ‏إلى الله وأصحابه قال فيرسل الله إليهم ‏ ‏النغف ‏ ‏في رقابهم فيصبحون ‏ ‏فرسى ‏ ‏موتى كموت نفس واحدة قال ويهبط ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏وأصحابه فلا يجد موضع شبر إلا وقد ملأته ‏ ‏زهمتهم ‏ ‏ونتنهم ودماؤهم قال ‏ ‏فيرغب ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏إلى الله وأصحابه قال فيرسل الله عليهم طيرا كأعناق ‏ ‏البخت ‏ ‏قال فتحملهم ‏ ‏فتطرحهم ‏ ‏بالمهبل ‏ ‏ويستوقد المسلمون من ‏ ‏قسيهم ‏ ‏ونشابهم ‏ ‏وجعابهم ‏ ‏سبع سنين قال ويرسل الله عليهم مطرا لا ‏ ‏يكن ‏ ‏منه بيت ‏ ‏وبر ‏ ‏ولا ‏ ‏مدر ‏ ‏قال فيغسل الأرض فيتركها ‏ ‏كالزلفة ‏ ‏قال ثم يقال للأرض أخرجي ثمرتك وردي بركتك فيومئذ تأكل ‏ ‏العصابة ‏ ‏من الرمانة ويستظلون ‏ ‏بقحفها ‏ ‏ويبارك في ‏ ‏الرسل ‏ ‏حتى إن ‏ ‏الفئام ‏ ‏من الناس ليكتفون باللقحة من الإبل وإن القبيلة ليكتفون باللقحة من البقر وإن ‏ ‏الفخذ ‏ ‏ليكتفون باللقحة من الغنم فبينما هم كذلك إذ بعث الله ريحا فقبضت روح كل مؤمن ويبقى سائر الناس ‏ ‏يتهارجون ‏ ‏كما ‏ ‏تتهارج ‏ ‏الحمر فعليهم تقوم الساعة ‏


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

ahh, post in english, just as it all gets interesting it disapears into arabic!!! which is mystyrious! [well at least for me for me, as i can only read the letters but not translate!]


----------



## Olive touch (Jun 18, 2004)

Very short descriptions of Gog and Magog:

They are Humans like us. Same race as Turks and Magols and they look like them. Small eyes, straight hair, whiled faces, small noses and same color as them. 

Location:

They are somewhere in Asia, some said might be somewhere in Russia or China, some Said between Armenia and Georgia. No body knows their locations, they are living now as any people living in an isolated place, they marry and have kids, do agricultural things. 

A good man controled the world at that time called Zo Al Qarnin, help me with the English name of him, built a wall so they can be isolated. Those people created so much problems, corruptionsand and sins.

The wall is between two mountains, he built it with iron, and mixed it with melted copper, it has come colors (red, black and white). You can imagine how strong it is but everything has an end and this wall will open one day causing huge damages on humanity.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

dxb_raptor said:


> ahh, post in english, just as it all gets interesting it disapears into arabic!!! which is mystyrious! [well at least for me for me, as i can only read the letters but not translate!]


sorry. Those are just more boring information about gog and magog.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I already posted a _hadith qudsi_ in another thread a while ago about the skyscrapers.

Concerning Jesus the son of Mary being the Messiah, the anti-Christ, and Gog and Magog, the Islamic and Christian beliefs are similar (EDIT: I'm not saying Jesus is the anti-Christ - wrong sentence structure). But no one can really say who the anti-Christ will be, or what exactly Gog and Magog are. That's why I agree with *ahmedr* and *farnush* that there could be many interpretations of what these signs represent, and they may symbolise something other than cannibals and rapists spreading from the East. (An account of Gog and Magog can also be found in the Christian Book of the Bee). Dhul Qarnain who is said to have trapped them in the Quranic verses, is believed to be Alexander the Great by some people such as Sufis, and many in Pakistan, and they even regard him as a prophet, but this is not established in Islam.

The Islamic description of the anti-Christ given is of a man with jet black wavy hair, a pink complexion, and is blind in the right eye. It looks like a squashed grape. He's short and plump, and he'll have control of the world's water supply and food when everyone doesn't have water and food. He'll have many followers, and women will run after him so that their male relatives would have to tie them to chairs to prevent them from going to him. To those with real faith, the word "******" (disbeliever) will appear on his forehead.

*smussuw* - The signs of the end of times which are mentioned in that hadith are not in any chronological order. The rising of the sun from the West is on the very last day, and when that occurs, there's no use in anyone professing faith because it would be too late. There are minor signs and major signs, and most of those mentioned in that particular hadith are major signs. The minor signs are of the skyscrapers and gardens in the desert, also of cars.

The only text I read that said anything about the end of the world being sometime in 2010, is that of the Mayan calendar which is thousands of years old and is a countdown. They reach their zero in 2010-2012. Muslims do not specify a date for the end of the world, and even the prophet Mohammed said he doesn't know when it will be. No one can also give an estimate.

*juiced* - The reference to 'smoke' is said to be for air pollution. The Earth will be full of smoke and the people will complain about the quality of air. The latter statement is one which is found in the Quran (although I wrote it in my own words).

BTW, the coming of the prophet Mohammed was the first sign of the nearness of the end of the world. If it's been more than 1400 years, then who knows the duration of these signs. It may be another 2000 years even for the major signs to appear.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> *smussuw* - The signs of the end of times which are mentioned in that hadith are not in any chronological order. The rising of the sun from the West is on the very last day, and when that occurs, there's no use in anyone professing faith because it would be too late. There are minor signs and major signs, and most of those mentioned in that particular hadith are major signs. The minor signs are of the skyscrapers and gardens in the desert, also of cars.


yes i know that. 

I agree with u and Ahmedr that many are verses are symbolic; however its not me or u how to explain or assume. I totally disagree with Ahmedr because those hadith are already explained and no one like me and u could explain it unless he is cabable to have a deep knowlege about the history, hadith and Quran. and no one of those religious scinetest or history experts said the assumption Ahmedr mentioned.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Here is another story about Jesus's rising

بعث الله ‏‏ عيسى ابن مريم ‏ ‏فينزل عند ‏ ‏المنارة البيضاء ‏ ‏شرقي ‏ ‏دمشق ‏ ‏بين ‏ ‏مهرودتين ‏ ‏واضعا كفيه على أجنحة ملكين إذا ‏ ‏طأطأ ‏ ‏رأسه قطر وإذا رفعه ينحدر منه ‏ ‏جمان ‏ ‏كاللؤلؤ ولا يحل لكافر يجد ريح نفسه إلا مات ونفسه ‏ ‏ينتهي حيث ‏ ‏ينتهي طرفه فينطلق حتى يدركه عند باب لد فيقتله ثم يأتي نبي الله ‏‏ عيسى ‏ ‏قوما قد عصمهم الله فيمسح وجوههم ويحدثهم بدرجاتهم في الجنة فبينما هم كذلك إذ أوحى الله إليه يا ‏‏ عيسى ‏ ‏إني قد أخرجت عبادا لي لا ‏ ‏يدان ‏ ‏لأحد بقتالهم ‏ ‏وأحرز ‏ ‏عبادي إلى ‏ ‏الطور ‏ ‏ويبعث الله ‏ ‏يأجوج ‏ ‏ومأجوج ‏ ‏وهم كما قال الله ‏

can someone tranlate it in a good english. because it has deep arabic word and am not sure if i know how to translate that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not qualified to translate religious texts, but the hadith says that Jesus the Messiah would descend somewhere near a white minaret in Damascus in his second coming.

Mirza Ghulam Ahmed, the founder of the Qadiani religion in India 100 years ago, built a white minaret in his village of Qadian and said that the village of Qadian is similar to Damascus in Syria, and this hadith supposedly confirmed that he is the re-incarnation if Jesus (which he claimed), even though he built the minaret after someone told him about this hadith. He also claimed he was the re-incarnation if Mohammed and the Hindu god, Krishna. The government of Pakistan declared his followers to be outcast from Islam in the 1970's, but they currently have about 10 million followers in the world. Perhaps some of our Pakistani forumers are members?


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Not me. The whole thing disgusts me .


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

smussuw said:


> yes i know that.
> 
> I agree with u and Ahmedr that many are verses are symbolic; however its not me or u how to explain or assume. I totally disagree with Ahmedr because those hadith are already explained and no one like me and u could explain it unless he is cabable to have a deep knowlege about the history, hadith and Quran. and no one of those religious scinetest or history experts said the assumption Ahmedr mentioned.


I completely agree with you Smussuw. Even though hadeeth can be interpreted differently, it is not for every Joe on the street to broadcast his own interpretation. Hadeeth interpretation is reserved only for the big Scholars and they base they interpretation on how the companions understood it!


----------

